# SA CODI/PCI Boer goats



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay, so my breeder friend made it a point when I bought my buck that he was a SA CODI/PCI buck, and that is all she has in her herd. This was last year. I really didn't know what this meant, just thought it made them sound better, hehe...you know I just didn't read about it.

Last night I was over visiting, and her husband came home from work, we started talking, and he told me the story of the CODI/PCI and why it's important to keep them as full blooded CODI/PCI, etc.

I found it very very interesting!

here's a link I found if anyone doesn't know and would like to learn:
http://www.riograndeboergoats.com/whatiscodi.html


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:greengrin: yes, this lineage is really cool-hu?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep very interesting! Now it makes that buck, doe and twins even more interesting on paper  My buck is leaving on Sat though and we'll be selling our buckling, but I am planning to buy some doelings from my friend when her does kid - they are SA CODI/PCI, and instead of buying a buck in the future I may just lease one of her young bucks  Slowly going to transition into the fullblood SA CODI/PCI from the unregistered mixed does that I have.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

If I remember correctly (which I may not) I thought I had posted in a post you had made before about your bucks pedigree. 
Is he full Codi? Can you possibly name names in his pedigree?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok as I go I am looking them up on IBGA, I think this will be fun 

Dam side:

Dam is MC R588 She was bred by McMorries Quality Boers in TX.

I was confused with the grand dam...until now. Because there is no information for dam/sire after her.

Why? Because she is a CODI/PCI original! So he is third generation on dam side.

Her name is: STUD #994-110 http://www.intlboergoat.org/pagedisplay ... =I98245007

Her sire is Eggsport

He is by Top Gun No. 2 who it states is from South Africa
http://www.intlboergoat.org/pagedisplay ... =I96151003

Eggsport's dam is Eggspensive and if I am getting the right info from the site, then her sire is Sasquatch who is from South Africa.

---
Sire side

His sire is by Hopewell Little Boss Man, who is by GLA Bossman, and he is by a south african buck named, Kaptein.
Hopewell Little Boss Man's dam is SB1 L206 is also by South African origins on the dam side with the #914 or 994 ID
But on the sire side she is by SB1 Perfect Me.

Sire's dam side:
Hopewell's Pick Me is out of the #914/994 ID, and she is by SB1 Perfect Me.

Very neat looking this up on the site just now.

My friend breeds on this bloodline. In fact, she hasn't done any breeding out of the bloodline. Her buck is beautiful, he is inbred on this line, <his sire is also his dam's sire -- his sire is also my buck's sire so they are 1/2 brothers>, his first kids were just GORGEOUS. We're waiting to see what her does have this fall as we might try to buy a couple of doelings for my kids 

BTW, the way I understand it is the CODI/PCI have 'SA' after their registration number, which my buck has SA in all of his and my friends does do too, except for one, which we 'may' buy, or may not...she lost the SA because of her dam...which is a shame. She's a HUGE doe...


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

There are a couple of Codi breeders here in Tn, the first ones that pop into my mind are the Giezentanners and the Gilliams. They both have webistes.


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Also, some people are fanatics about thier goats having "SA" on the papers....wont buy one unless they have it. The reason some dont have SA is because they are from either New Zeland or Australia. They all came from South Africa in the begining. So just because it doesnt have SA on the papers, it doesnt mean its a "bad" goat. There are a few people around here that absolutely wont buy one unless its an SA. I go by how the goat looks first, then at the papers. I have had REALLY NICE papered goats that were pure junk.....didnt produce well, were hard keepers, ect.


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

There is LOTS of info at www.giezentannerboergoats.com


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Giezentanner is one of my favorite breeders of Codi's. I love his new black codis.

HS- Top Gun, EGGSpensive, and Sasquatch are South African, but not Codi/PCI. They were brought in After the first 400 original(994) Codis were brought in. So your buck has a lot of Codi/PCI in him, but he is not a full Codi/PCI buck.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've been researching them and by looking at pictures of them I think my wether might have some CODI lines. I'll never know but he does look like some of them as far as body style. 

I really like the CODI/PCI boers though... really nice goats. If I were to breed goats I'd want some nice CODI/PCI boers... Love them! Giezentanner does have some really nice goats!


----------



## BoerKikoLady (Nov 2, 2010)

Like every registration /pedigree - wo/DNA history to verify it. It is only as good as the breeder that submitted it and the breeders before them.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I was surfing Superior Semen Works and came across this buck
and thought of this thread and maybe the color/spots thread.
I think he's a nice looking buck.
SB1 CODI MACHO GRANDE RED SA #676
Page 16 of the Boer catagory.
Warning: website sucks. 
http://www.superiorsemenworks.com/


----------

